# Victory Vap glue in points



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to find some 80 grain glue in points for Victory VAP v1 400 arrows. Does anyone know where to buy these? I think the diameter is .166", so could I use Easton glue in points? I cant find the diameter for Easton points though... Lancaster Archery claims that the Victory Nano Force Stainless Steel Target Point will work, but I am not sure... So, if anyone has any knowledge on the subject, I would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ACE points should work, the VAP takes a G-nock direct fit and they also fit ACEs.

Good news is that Cartel makes points which fit the ACE and are available in a wide variety of weights for a bit less money than the Eastons if you just want to try them.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-x-pert-one-piece-break-off-points.html

The VAP used to be called the Nano Force and the points are the same, but I've heard they aren't the best components.

-Grant


----------



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks a lot! I will order some today.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

The nano force points from Lancaster are the ones you need from Victory. The VAPs were called Nano force when they were first introduced. The name was later changed to VAP. Easton ACE points would work as well. They are the same dia. Which is .166"


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

You can use the ACE breakaway points 80-90-100.
The Nano Force points will work.
They are both .166 ID

You might notice a slight OD difference with your fingernail, but nothing hangs up in bag targets, etc. I use both points in ACE and VAP, no issues......the VAP OD is a skotch bigger.
I prefer the ACE points.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

ACE glue in points are 0.1665". The Victory glue in points are 0.1650". I've tried putting ACE points in VAP V1 400s and they do not fit.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

grantmac said:


> ACE points should work, the VAP takes a G-nock direct fit and they also fit ACEs.


I ruined a couple of VAPs with Easton points and I beag to different. I have a few 80 grains I am not using PM if interested.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, I stand corrected. I've always used G-nocks with them so I figured the points would work too. That a shame really because they are much better components. I supposed I could just throw them on the lathe and knock a little off the OD with some emery paper.

-Grant


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It's amazing. You can put a G nock in a VAP, but not an ACE pin ? Just too tight.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> It's amazing. You can put a G nock in a VAP, but not an ACE pin ? Just too tight.


Plastic gives. Aluminum doesn't.


----------



## ithaqua (Jan 5, 2013)

ARC SYSTEM make breakable stainless points (80 to 120)
You can buy them at GOLD ARCHERY (France)


----------

